# :( apple snails



## Amy (Mar 22, 2009)

hello, i have two apple snails and i think they are dying or dead unofrtunatly. one is floating at the surface with the door open and part of him out and he is not retreating when i touch him. the other one is at the bottom of the tank doing the same. 

i have got algea wafers to feed them but they don't seem to want to eat or touch them so i think they have died from not eating.

is there a wrong type of algea wafer to feed them? 

i am just tryin to work out what i done wrong and actually make sure they are dead or by hope they are still alive. 

I have only had them since sunday by the way so it is all new.

Thanks


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine survived like a month or 2 then died. It didnt like my algea wafers either. I doubt they are the wrong kind. i'm thinking they just arnt interested


----------



## Amy (Mar 22, 2009)

they just thought i don't want your food so i am going to die instead.....hmmm......wierd!

if they are dead stupid question but what do i do with them though now?


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

well my angel fish ate mine out of its shell after it died so i didnt have to worry about it. i left the shell in there cause i thought it looked cool but then it started to deteriorate and kinda disappeared over time


----------



## Amy (Mar 22, 2009)

see i only have small fan tale fish and am nto sure if they will eat them to be honest. anyone know?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm sorry about your mystery's Amy 
But you definitely need to get them out of the tank & dispose of them. They cause a great deal of ammonia when dead.
Mystery's do not like too warm of water, they are very susceptible to fast pH changes (acclimate them slowly), they need extra calcium in the water, they need green food (romaine lettuce, green beans, zucchini, etc) as well as proteins (fish food).


----------



## Amy (Mar 22, 2009)

thank you for that SueM but i am sure they have died and will buy some more and try again as i want some to go with my fish that i have.

how would people advise of disposing of them?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

trash Can, don't ever flush..


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Mine is floating but still alive, he's almost 3 years old though. Sorry about your snails, they aren't as personal as fish in the mental sense but they are a great addition to the look and function of your tank.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm done keeping mystery snails...Everytime I keep them their shells start to disintegrate, I add liquid calcium and the water perameters are always where they need to be. They had eggs all along the top of my tank but this time none of them hatched. And when they die...blah, they stink to high heveans! Hold your breath when you take them out and I would throw them in the garbage outside.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

crazyfishlady said:


> I'm done keeping mystery snails...Everytime I keep them their shells start to disintegrate, I add liquid calcium and the water perameters are always where they need to be. They had eggs all along the top of my tank but this time none of them hatched. And when they die...blah, they stink to high heveans! Hold your breath when you take them out and I would throw them in the garbage outside.


Where do you get your snails? What exactly are the pH and KH? What test kit do you use?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I know it was my fault that they died. I use a chemical test kit to determine my readings. Though I'm sure I don't test often enough the Ph was 7.2 kH 120. The tank was not filtered though and I only did 50% water changes on the 10 gallon once a week. Which I know was not often enough because they produce a crapload of waste. I'm pretty certain it was the levels of nitrates that killed them. I've had them before in a filtered tank and the same thing was happening with their shells. I've read through applesnail.net several times and could not figure out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds like a calcium deficiency to me. Along with the powdered calcium I add to the water, I drop in a cuddle bone (for birds) my snails will actually chew on it.


----------

